# Problem with Toyota AD820



## Elle Mae (Jun 16, 2009)

I have just purchased a Toyota AD820 embroidery machine and am having some issues. I am using the Embroidery Fonts Plus sofware, but when I send the design to the machine I get a "communication error #2" message. Also the software is telling me it can't open "com 1". I originally had the supplied cord in the serial port, but then hooked it up to a usb connector RS232......neither option works. 


I am hoping it may just be some setting that is incorrect, but hope you can help.


Does anyone have any ideas on what the problem may be?



With Thanks


----------



## zlf0261 (May 2, 2009)

Could you using the correct machine format? and input tape to your machine by U disk.


----------

